# Any tips for servicing an Audi A4 1.9 tdi



## sidzer (18 Jul 2008)

Hi folks. 
I usually do the servicing basics on my cars - most of my experience was on petrol cars. Anyone do their own work on A4 engines? 

The guy I bought the car off told me that the car computer was set at long life service intervals. Surely this is not such a good thing as the oil hasn't been changed for 17,000 miles!
I also have to replace one of the front bulbs - any tips for getting in to the bulb (not a simple 2 min job like my previous cars).... 

Great car but come on bulbs blow all the time why not construct the cars in a way that does not require a major date with the socket set to change a bulb!!!

Any wise words most welcome.

Also what kind of oil would you recommend - for a TDI engine with 90,000miles (2003 model).

Thanks S


----------



## mathepac (19 Jul 2008)

First tip is to try using the search facility here. There are at least two current threads with "1.9"+"tdi" in them - different marques or models maybe, but essentially the same engine, same servicing, same issues, very similar mechanicals.

Why start a third thread when a lot of your answers are already here?


----------



## sidzer (19 Jul 2008)

Mathpac - I did use the search facility. My questions were not answered in any of the previous threads or in the one that is asking mainly insurance questions about the Audi Quattro.

My questions are very specific... So anyone out there who has any info please feel free to post!


----------



## mathepac (19 Jul 2008)

Your questions regarding oil, servicing and intervals have been discussed and answered in a current thread which you can find by using  "1.9"+"tdi" in the search criteria here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=87115&highlight=1.9+tdi


----------



## sidzer (19 Jul 2008)

Thanks Mathpac...

Got some info from that link.


----------



## jackswift (19 Jul 2008)

sidzer said:


> Hi folks.
> I usually do the servicing basics on my cars - most of my experience was on petrol cars. Anyone do their own work on A4 engines?
> 
> The guy I bought the car off told me that the car computer was set at long life service intervals. Surely this is not such a good thing as the oil hasn't been changed for 17,000 miles!
> ...


 I had the same problem with my last car a mazda6 light bulbs blowing.  I found out how to change the bulbs with the manual  if I couldn't find it there I would have googled it.  Why don't you try  the audi forums heres one   http://www.audi-forums.com/b6-forum/41575-b6-front-headlight-tail-light-guide.html


----------



## Carpenter (21 Jul 2008)

I still think the Haynes car manuals are a great resource for anyone who wants to do any work on their own car.  Last time I checked a manual works out at about €30 delivered.

http://www.haynes.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StoreCatalogDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001


----------



## jackswift (21 Jul 2008)

Carpenter said:


> I still think the Haynes car manuals are a great resource for anyone who wants to do any work on their own car.  Last time I checked a manual works out at about €30 delivered.
> 
> http://www.haynes.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StoreCatalogDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001



I checked for a mazda6 manual, they only have a mazda 323 1999 manual


----------



## sidzer (22 Jul 2008)

Thanks folks - forums v useful. wil also get a haynes too..


----------



## Carpenter (22 Jul 2008)

jackswift said:


> I checked for a mazda6 manual, they only have a mazda 323 1999 manual



Shame, I suppose they can't cover every car.


----------



## Frank Zappa (23 Jul 2008)

www.usedcarexpert.com


----------



## Caveat (23 Jul 2008)

jackswift said:


> I checked for a mazda6 manual, they only have a mazda 323 1999 manual


 
I could be wrong, but AFAIK the _Haynes_ manuals are only available for models that are no longer manufactured - or at least models that have been established for a number of years - hence you will find Mazda 323 or 626 but probably not Mazda 3 or 6 for example.


----------



## Carpenter (23 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> I could be wrong, but AFAIK the _Haynes_ manuals are only available for models that are no longer manufactured - or at least models that have been established for a number of years - hence you will find Mazda 323 or 626 but probably not Mazda 3 or 6 for example.



I have a Haynes manual for my 06 car (the last year this particular model was produced).  AFAIK there is a manual available for the next generation of this particular model.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jul 2008)

Oh, Ok - there you go then - good to know.


----------

